

Aussie coffee entrepreneurs continue to spread - Specstacular
http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2011/02/07/more-on-the-international-aussie-coffee-influence/

======
tjpick
Usually ordering a "flat white" while abroad results in either blank stares,
or laughter. It'll be nice to just get a coffee.

~~~
noonespecial
"Long black" almost works though.

